# Mirror and single dove male



## little_freakey (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello! I'm a happy owner of a diamond dove male. I've got him two weeks ago and so far there have been no problems. Three days after buying him my friend gave me a small mirror for his cage (she said he may feel less lonely with it). He is quite happy with it, or so it seems. But for four or three days he keeps bowing and cooing to his reflection and pecking it. He also became way louder than before. 

Will this behaviour pass with time (I believe it may be just his hormones) or should I remove the mirror?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would remove the mirror. He thinks it's another dove and is threatening him. They are much happier with a mate. Getting him a friend would be nice for him. They are flock birds and don't like being alone.


----------



## little_freakey (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok, I'll take it out then. About getting him a mate - I was thinking about buying one but I'm relucant.. if I buy him a female, is it possible for them not to lay eggs? Two doves is the most I can have as for now. That's why I was thinking about another male, but I'm scared that they will fight and I'll have to keep them in separate cages.


----------



## dj19988 (Jul 14, 2017)

just get him a female pigeon. If you don't want eggs then just replace it with a fake eggs when they lay one. and keeping two males is not good. they will fight and they might end up with broken feathers


----------



## little_freakey (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh, ok. I'll consider getting him a mate then. Thank you all for answering ^^


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't get a female pigeon. It would need to be another diamond dove. A pigeon is larger and can injure a diamond dove.


----------

